# Very simple grinding rest for my import Makita



## Norppu (Sep 29, 2019)

I bought myself an import Makita bench grinder. The rests were a bad joke. They were tiny and not really suited for the kind of grinding I am doing.
So I decided to make it more suitable.
In this video I show what I ended up with. Please note that in my workshop word "milling" and "grinding" seem to be freely exchangeable


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 29, 2019)

wonderful idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## epanzella (Sep 29, 2019)

So simple yet effective. Great engineering!


----------



## larry4406 (Sep 30, 2019)

Pretty clever!  Thanks for the idea.


----------

